# RGGB VS RGBW?



## ledcrazzzzzzzy (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Just so you know, I made a search but nothing came up!!!

Okay, So obviously I know the difference between RGGB and RGBW chips, BUT I don't really see the point? Can anyone explain why LED manufacturers have made this chip?

I'm talking about OSRAM OSTAR lighting LED - I have a new project at work and am thinking of using RGB led of some type to cover all my colour needs, as I need to make the following colours:
Blue, Green, Red, Amber or Yellow,White and Magenta (pinkish).

Currently we just use separate colour leds for each separate colour, but I'm really wanting to make a multicolour option.

So....which is the best option to use? And why?

Hope you can help!


----------



## RoGuE_StreaK (Apr 26, 2012)

Having only used cheapie RGB, and not to any real extent, I can only give feelings based on that; if you want pure white, or want "paler" versions of colours, I'd say (guess) the RGBW would be the better option, with a dedicated White component you could mix it with the other colours to get pale colours, or use it solely for "pure" white. Maybe the RGBs I've toyed with have been too cheap or the drivers not optimised properly, but I could never get a correct mix for "real" white; not an issue for what I was doing, close enough was good enough, but that may not be the case for you.

RE: RGGB, I didn't read much of it, but look up http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bayer_filter, might be something if import in there


----------



## Optical Inferno (Apr 27, 2012)

Have a look at edison optoelectronics federal 5050 series. They have both styles.


----------



## ledcrazzzzzzzy (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry Optical Inferno - I think you may have misunderstood - my query is WHY do they make the different versions? Does the green-green version produce better amber / yellow colours than a single green/red in the RGBW? Or does the additional green chip allow a greater White spectrum?

So in summary, I'm not concerned with who makes the best RGGB or RGBW but WHY I should use one over the other?


----------



## Canuke (Apr 27, 2012)

If the two G's in RGGB are identical, it's likely just to compensate for the relative lack of output from the green emitters. Such would merely be RGB for your purposes.


----------

